# Work In Progress



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

A few new ones that I'm working on


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

very nice looking watches Roy :notworthy: Any chance of a line with black dials and white numbers tho? :lol:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry just looked at these again and the pictures are rubbish, i'll take some more tomorrow.

Black dial watches coming soon


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

A very quick search tells me that the only GMT RLT ever had was a quartz watch, any chance of an auto in the pipeline?


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

very nice i like the blue hands thet set ioff IMHO. lets out it this way i wouldnt say no to one

HAYDN


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I particularly like the one with sub-second. Are these going to be a bit less of a limited edition than the last lot?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

nice sub second hand Roy, i like that with the "counter poise" part :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

6497/6498 hand winding movements?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

I like the look of those. The first one has a "Mondaine" Feel about it, as a few people have said like the hands with the second and third ones.


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

All very nice. I like the one with the seconds complication at 6, but as has been said, a black dial version would be very nice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

Billtr96sn said:


> All very nice. I like the one with the seconds complication at 6, but as has been said, a black dial version would be very nice.


Not so sure, I would be more inclined to invest in one with a white face. I think it just gives it a very simple look.


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

robert75 said:


> Billtr96sn said:
> 
> 
> > All very nice. I like the one with the seconds complication at 6, but as has been said, a black dial version would be very nice.
> ...


I think either would be nice,provided they weren't too huge.I wasn't sure about the first watch,with the Mondaine look.when I first saw it but I find it's growing on me.


----------



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

UGfan said:


> I think either would be nice,provided they weren't too huge.I wasn't sure about the first watch,with the Mondaine look.when I first saw it but I find it's growing on me.


The more I look at them, the more I'm preferring the first one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

rokerprogz said:


> UGfan said:
> 
> 
> > I think either would be nice,provided they weren't too huge.I wasn't sure about the first watch,with the Mondaine look.when I first saw it but I find it's growing on me.
> ...


Me too, that first one has really caught the eye, I like the "Retro" Feel about it. Really does remind me of the old Mondaine or even Tissot watches and as someone else said, so long as the face is not too big. Please Roy, stick to the classical design and dont go for the huge watch faces that seem to be so common today.


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

What I like about these watches is that they are unlike any others out there.They may be retro but they are not simply copies of earlier styles(Rotary,please note!)or even current watches such as Breguet Classique,which tend to be retro in style.I do hope though that they won't be much more than 40mm in diameter.I realise this could be tricky if the sub-second watch uses the Unitas 6498 movement but the Trias Apollo has this movement and it is 40mm and there is a Meistersingers Marine watch which manages to fit it into a 38mm case-though it must be a very tight squeeze!


----------



## Newbear (Jul 26, 2011)

UGfan said:


> What I like about these watches is that they are unlike any others out there.They may be retro but they are not simply copies of earlier styles(Rotary,please note!)or even current watches such as Breguet Classique,which tend to be retro in style.I do hope though that they won't be much more than 40mm in diameter.I realise this could be tricky if the sub-second watch uses the Unitas 6498 movement but the Trias Apollo has this movement and it is 40mm and there is a Meistersingers Marine watch which manages to fit it into a 38mm case-though it must be a very tight squeeze!


Two and three are very like certain Panerai dials, although lacking a date window. I like this style a lot, after all it's a "classic modern". But I am not at all sure about the hands. I think something like this is more in keeping:

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/info_1646.html

I agree with previous comments about size. This style tends to be large, too large for me and if it were kept to 40mm I'd be happy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

UGfan said:


> What I like about these watches is that they are unlike any others out there.They may be retro but they are not simply copies of earlier styles(Rotary,please note!)or even current watches such as Breguet Classique,which tend to be retro in style.I do hope though that they won't be much more than 40mm in diameter.I realise this could be tricky if the sub-second watch uses the Unitas 6498 movement but the Trias Apollo has this movement and it is 40mm and there is a Meistersingers Marine watch which manages to fit it into a 38mm case-though it must be a very tight squeeze!


Yep I agree they are not exact copies which is always interesting. I did read somewhere that Roy tends to make something unique which is why people are inclined to buy his watches. I would like to know a little more about the first one though for example does it have a glass back (Dont know if Roy is reading this) And also if Roy has considered doing ladies watches I think the first would make a good matching pair.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Versions 2&3 are the way to go. Some of Roys best past pieces are the RLT4,RLT8 and RLT17;these two new unitas designs are surely the most viabley commercial designs and preferably the bigger the better.The cathedral hands are perfect;just look at some of Machs Services designs especialy the Despatch Rider and ARP transport.Other independant watch making companies draw heavily on past pilot and marine designs ,Roy should do the same









i'll go and have a rest now :to_become_senile:







:doctor:


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Very good looking watches Roy, Any ideas on cost yet?


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

The more I look at the first watch,the more I feel it needs some text on the lower half of the dial to balance the text on the top half and to break up that huge expanse of white.Given the retro look of the watch maybe"Automatic" and "25 jewels". I'm assuming it isn't going to be a quartz! Any news yet Roy on when these are likely to be available,and prices?


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Another vote for version 3 with a black dial.

Rob


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry still working on these.

This is my latest one and will be available with black, white, silver and orange dials. Movement will be a choice of Swiss Unitas or Far East version of the movement. 40mm all steel case with screw on display back.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roy...ever thought of producing a Trazer/Luminox style watch with divers bezel, tritium vials and brightly coloured dials? I reckon they'd go down a treat! I'd have a yellow one! :naughty:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Roy said:


> Sorry still working on these.
> 
> This is my latest one and will be available with black, white, silver and orange dials. Movement will be a choice of Swiss Unitas or Far East version of the movement. 40mm all steel case with screw on display back.


Looking good, Lume on the hands are they also on the numbers? Or even a lume dial.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Roy said:


> Sorry still working on these.
> 
> This is my latest one and will be available with black, white, silver and orange dials. Movement will be a choice of Swiss Unitas or Far East version of the movement. 40mm all steel case with screw on display back.


Like that very much...

When is this likely to be available? (I's my birthay soon, and no other bu**er's going to buy me anything...)


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Roy said:


> A few new ones that I'm working on


I think the first one with an RLT Quartz Navigator type dial (minus date) & handset would look superb :thumbup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

First one is finished now, RLT59

The cases are NOS 1960's. 34 x 40 Chrome with steel screw on back.Domed acrylic crystal. Swiss jewelled quartz movement. White or black dial. Black leather strap.

Probably the lowest price watch I will ever make but had the cases here a while and done nothing with them. bargain at Â£20 each + postage, limited availability. Made to order in 2-3 days.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

May I have one of each, please?

(I'm no good at decisions....)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Separate e-mail sent Roy, me too, me want! Lovely pieces for the money! and RLT quality 

:tease:

The Sequined Avenger


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

mel said:


> Separate e-mail sent Roy, me too, me want! Lovely pieces for the money! and RLT quality
> 
> :tease:
> 
> The Sequined Avenger


Already ordered, now I will have to get a white one as well, damn it!


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Ooh, ooh, ooh... I was waiting for them to appear on the sales website! Must order a black 'un quick!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Roy said:


> Sorry still working on these.
> 
> This is my latest one and will be available with black, white, silver and orange dials. Movement will be a choice of Swiss Unitas or Far East version of the movement. 40mm all steel case with screw on display back.


any hand variations on this also roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry still working on these.
> ...


Depends what hands you would like and if i have them, email me.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

AbingtonLad said:


> Ooh, ooh, ooh... I was waiting for them to appear on the sales website! Must order a black 'un quick!!


I will get them on the site tomorrow. i only have 15 cases and judging by the interest shown they might not make it to the site before they are sold out. Im out tonight but will answer all emails in the morning.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Roy said:


> A few new ones that I'm working on


Roy I would like to put my name forward for this one - number 1 if poss please?

Also, would it be possible to have plain black straight baton handset instead of cathedral?

Thanks Stuart


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

RLT59 is now on the website and can be ordered from there.


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Roy said:


> RLT59 is now on the website and can be ordered from there.


Ordered...

What an absolute bargain


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > A few new ones that I'm working on
> ...


Like this Stuart ?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Bargain! Have placed my order for the white dialled version. Hopefully I got it in before you've run out of stock - I'm still upset about missing out on the RLT58....


----------



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes please for the 59 - order placed!



Roy said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


I do like that ... any indication of when these will be available?


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Bargain alert for the RLT59 - far too small for me, but for those whose lower arm and wrist is more human than ursine this would make a cracking buy.

Seriously interested in a black dial Unitas powered watch with seconds hand at 6 and straight hands of some sort.

Rob


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Roy said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


Oh well done Stuart now I cant decide which one to order (It doesnt take much to confuse me!)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

rokerprogz said:


> Yes please for the 59 - order placed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well this one is just sitting here, PM or email me if interested.


----------



## higham5 (Aug 22, 2011)

Roy said:


> rokerprogz said:
> 
> 
> > Yes please for the 59 - order placed!
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Only one RLT59 left unspoken for out of 17, gonna be a busy day tomorrow as I still have to make 12 of them.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Roy said:


> Only one RLT59 left unspoken for out of 17, gonna be a busy day tomorrow as I still have to make 12 of them.


Roy I ordered a black version for myself at lunchtime and my wife has just decided she'd like a white version so I ordered it. Hope I was in time! So one black & one white for me!!

Bit worrying if my wife is now taking an interest in watches :shocking:

Cheers Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Roger, all RLT59 watches now sold.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank YOU Roy :thumbup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The *BOSS* is gonna' turn out a dozen watches in Double Quick Time! Would take me that long to do one! and even then it likely wouldn't work right first time!









Uncle Roy, we lesser mortals salute you :notworthy:

:tease:

The Sequined Avenger


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Roy said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

...cont... (bleeding iPhone!)

By square edges I mean square at the tip of the hands.

Thanks Roy

Stuart


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Roy said:


> Sorry still working on these.
> 
> This is my latest one and will be available with black, white, silver and orange dials. Movement will be a choice of Swiss Unitas or Far East version of the movement. 40mm all steel case with screw on display back.


ok , get the 59's out of the way, have a nice cuppa and then get cracking on this one, chop chop









in fact if it has a 22mm lug width I'll have that one there as i have a nice toshi all ready for it


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

desmondus rotundus said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry still working on these.
> ...


would be nice either with blak or white dials... I may have missed it but how much are these going to be?


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

robert75 said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Separate e-mail sent Roy, me too, me want! Lovely pieces for the money! and RLT quality
> ...


Sold out already,damn! I hope hte versions 2 and 3 with thte subseconds aren't such a limited run!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow, that was fast delivery!










Lovely watch. Cheers Roy


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*W H O O S H !*

Mine came this morning as well - lovely watches - plain vanilla quality! And not breaking any bank either! :notworthy:

Thank You Roy! :yes:

:tease:

The Sequined Avneger!


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes I'd be joining in the fun too except the postman used one of his patented silent knocks and now I've got to trudge into Rochdale on Monday :wallbash:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

No sign of mine yet; I hate the waiting.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Got mine today, just posted a quick review sorry chaps should have posted it here really.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Roy said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


Hi Roy - I'm still dead keen.

What I meant was just like this...










If you can I'd like the watch please.

:rltb:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

They're here! And they're mine, all mine I tell you!

Thank you Roy.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Boohooo I'm still waiting for mine! :crybaby:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Mine arrived! Excellent!! :clapping:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Since there's only a few of us - let's form a 59'er club? :tease:

(Good job it wasn't the RLT 69 h34r: )


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

mel said:


> Since there's only a few of us - let's form a 59'er club? :tease:
> 
> (Good job it wasn't the RLT 69 h34r: )


Mel I bought a black one for myself and a white one for my wife. She has now had me order a white strap for hers! Have you been talking to her!!?? :hi:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

Stinch said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Since there's only a few of us - let's form a 59'er club? :tease:
> ...


Already happend to me. 59 club sounds a fine idea. lol


----------



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

Just got back from the post office having picked up my 59's (one of each).

Very happy with the watches, especially at that price!

Thanks Roy!


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I've put my wife's RLT59 on a ladies white leather strap. She loves it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice idea! Like the look of that on a white strap. May even have a look for a red strap too.


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Walnuts said:


> A very quick search tells me that the only GMT RLT ever had was a quartz watch, any chance of an auto in the pipeline?


Auto would be good


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

danboy said:


> Walnuts said:
> 
> 
> > A very quick search tells me that the only GMT RLT ever had was a quartz watch, any chance of an auto in the pipeline?
> ...


The new RLT 17 jewel auto has the same face as the recently sold out one. Maybe one to consider for anyone who missed out? I notice its quite a small dial as well so possibly for the small or female wrist?


----------

